# Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome"



## MaryP (Jul 27, 2001)

Just wanted to post a link that contains the info on TSB 91-02-01 for the problem that 2002 models have with the radio "dying" for no apparent reason.
I still see this question pop up frequently and hope the moderators will add the info provided in the link below to the Car/Audio FAQ's.
Pulling fuse #42 for 10 seconds and reseating it will power up the HU again, but the problem is a software glitch in the HU and it usually happens again. 
If it happens, the best thing to do is take it to the dealer without reseating the fuse, so it can be documented. THE DEALER SHOULD REPLACE THE HU ACCORDING TO THE TSB!
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...Forum


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (MaryP)*

Very interesting, my radio hasn't died on me for a long time though I will keep this in mind


----------



## UnwantedDriver (Sep 3, 2002)

After about 2 years of owning my car, this actually happened to me yesterday! The alarm LED on the radio was still blinking, but the buttons and display did not light up with the dash lights and the unit appeared 'dead' .... the fuse trick did do the job, but I think I'm going to investigate the TSB further.
Thanks for the knowledge and advice!


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (MaryP)*

I just picked up a 2002 GTi yesterday and the previous owner made me aware of this happening. The good news though is that he already made arrangements with the dealer and the replacement is waiting to be installed. Woohoo!


----------



## 02VDubGTI (Apr 4, 2002)

same thing here..... my HU in myn2002 gti radio just died yesterday (saturday May 8). calling dealer monday AM to tell them to replace the HU. My brother who also has an 02 GTI already had his replaced a few months ago too....


----------



## plavin (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (MaryP)*

Thank you, everyone. My radio/cd died yesterday. Though my TDI is only 2 years old, I thought to myself - well, things happen - and started looking for a replacement. Then I thought that this just can't be right and checked in here. Thanks for taking the time to relate your experiences here. 
Yesterday: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...89459#
Today: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...89459#


----------



## CharlieGTI (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (MaryP)*

My radio died today, and the fuse trick worked well. I called VW, and spoke to someone who was well aware of the problem, she just said the next time it happens to bring it in, and they will give me a new one. They told me they have seen many of these, and wouldn't think twice about replacing it, they just have to see it dead to replace it. So like it stated above, and what I didn't listen to, was DO NOT FIX IT, Bring it to the dealer. Thanks to all who posted this problem/fix. I'm going on a road trip tomorrow morning, and could not live without a radio for the 6 hour drive.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (CharlieGTI)*

Mine was replaced...and it wasn't even dead when I brought it in. I just told them that it died every few months and they swapped it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kintetaylor (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (DubberNix)*

It just happened to me today, glad there was a post about it, now i have my tunes back, does anyone know if this still happens if you have an aftermarket radio installed?


----------



## BigA (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (kintetaylor)*

When your HU dies does it simply not turn on at all? My sisters 02 displays doesn't work but displays an error message saying "CHECK". Is that the same issue you guys are having?


----------



## kintetaylor (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (BigA)*

what happened to me was that there was no power what so ever to the HU, I pressed all the buttons and nothing happened, the security led didnt even blink, pulling the fuse fixed it though


----------



## ReDGTI2EnVy (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (G-Shock)*

what's going on... I tried tha trick and it did not work for me. unfortunetly i don't have any warranty.. I guess i'm screwed huh?? or is there anything else I can do for now?

_Modified by ReDGTI2EnVy at 11:26 PM 3-16-2006_


_Modified by ReDGTI2EnVy at 1:43 PM 6-24-2006_


----------



## gulash50 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (MaryP)*

what is fuse 42 responsible for? just power to the hu?
Is the problem in the HU itself?


----------



## 03GLXVR6Jetta (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (MaryP)*

So, I would assume the dealer's fix only applies to original owners???


----------



## colossus (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (MaryP)*

'03 Jetta GLI, same issue. Dealer replaced.


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

the radio in my 2002 was replaced twice before I finally decided to get an afterkarket HU.


----------



## blackman'sVW (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (DJKeebler)*

after fours years of owning my 2002 it went out yesterday. random.


----------



## bsdaemon (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (blackman'sVW)*

Mine is dead too


----------



## bsdaemon (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (MaryP)*

hm, mine is an 03 Jetta 1.8T, does the TSB apply for it, too?


----------



## vrubbadub (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (bsdaemon)*

wow, thaks for the info. i was really thinking of just buying a dvd player







...mines died 3 hours ago.great info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dfirebaugh (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (vrubbadub)*

Thanks for this info. Mine died a couple of days ago and this fixed it.


----------



## GoodLittleArab (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (MaryP)*

Does anyone have the full text for TSB 91-02-01?
I've had my radio died on me for a 3rd time yesterday. I want to have all the information before I go in and talk to VW service.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## VR6itch (Mar 19, 2004)

02 GLI> radio just died today.
What is reseating?
I would like to keep the monsoon HU, but is going aftermarket the next best thing? can't the dealier just provide me a new one? (I believe i'm out of warranty..bummer)


----------



## VR6itch (Mar 19, 2004)

anybody have those KEYS for sale for a 02 Jetta DD Monsoon?
im in SD.


----------



## Ballyshannon (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (MaryP)*

I have an '02 Jetta TDI and my Monsoon was doing some very weird stuff. I never listen to the radio...only CDs via the trunk-mounted factory changer or the single CD located above the radio. About 50% of the time after listening to a CD, shutting the car off, getting back in and starting the car, either the radio would come on...or there'd be nothing at all. This drove me nuts, so within the warranty period took it to the dealer where they determined it was a defective head and replaced it. The replacement does the same thing now and then (not nearly as often as the original head) but after a few months, the right side speakers started going out if I'd hit a bump or turn a sharp corner. Very odd. And they'd stay out until I hit the side of the center console near the dash, when they come back on. Sometimes they'll stay on without incident for a couple weeks, then go out again requiring me to hit the side of the console again. Unfortunately, by the time this started happening, my warranty was up. Because of the way the speakers were going out, I suspected a loose connection at the head (speaker connections are fine) from the dealer installing the replacement head. So I ordered a set of radio removal keys form Crutchfield, pulled the radio out and made sure the connectors were all inserted tightly and it seems to be doing ok. But who knows.
I'm considering installing an aftermarket unit with USB that retains the steering wheel controls, but am still in the research stage to find out what will work best. It sure would be nice to put my music on flash drives for easier storage and access...and sell the changer.
I've my share of problems with German electronics!








DC


----------



## Oneofour (Oct 7, 2004)

I got into my car last night after work and there seemed to be no power to my hu. This struck me as odd since the radio worked before I got into work. I found this thread and I went to try the fuse trick but realized I have no fuse #42... I have a 2002 jetta with the monsoon stereo system. Will the dealership still replace the hu even if I dont have a warranty anymore?


----------



## V-inarage-W (Jul 15, 2007)

Same for me, jumped in yesterday and "poof" no radio, same symptoms. Thank You for this post.


----------



## cooliojones (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (colossus)*

I have a 2003 GLI w/ Monsoon radio also. It used to say "MONSOON" then the radio would come on, but now just the radio comes on but no buttons work on it and no more "MONSOON.". Only on and off. Just called the dealer and asked if they replace the radios according to the TSB and they said only if it is under warranty. What tips/tricks did/do you guys use to get ours replaced?


----------



## orsinijj (May 13, 2006)

My radio just went up today. In my case, the 10 second fuse trick worked. For those of you out of warranty, the dealer will not help. I just called Cook (or Crook) Volkswagen in Bel Air, MD and was told that. Time for me to look in the classifieds for a new HU. 
Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## mmac11 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (orsinijj)*

I have a 2000 GLX vr6 and this has happened, any ideas??


----------



## sascrx88 (Mar 23, 2007)

wow, glad i found this thread. mine is an 02 1.8t with only 48000 KMS. the unit has power but no sound coming out and no buttons work. i was going to go look at aftermarket decks after work but will try the fuse instead.


----------



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (sascrx88)*

I pull the fuse but it still doesn't fix the issue. Still same problem. The buttons don;t respond. but display shows and red alarm thing blinks.


----------



## g3r8il (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Info about 2002 "Dead Radio Syndrome" (BigA)*

i have that same issue i am goin to try and see if the fuse pull will work but sometimes the radio turns on and the only way to keep it on is to pop the clutch i pulled the whole radio and checked it out and it seemed fine so ill let you know if there is any update on it also are any of her speakers???? since this has happened my passenger speaker does not work and my tweeters do not work either.


----------



## g3r8il (Feb 26, 2009)

so i tired the fuse 42 trick and my hu still does not work it is also still showing check on the hu screen also my car is an 03 gti (156k on it)


----------



## HeyJay20021.8t (Feb 23, 2009)

Another #25 fuse success... Thanks MaryP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (HeyJay20021.8t)*

Jason, your radio crapped out? weird so has mine.


----------



## HeyJay20021.8t (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

hey just saw your post, ya man, but this fixed it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RouxVW (Sep 29, 2007)

*Speaker Rattle?*

Same thing just happened last night, although it has occurred briefly a handful of times over the years. Seems to be getting worse now. I have a monsoon amp. Also when I play a CD (I have a factory changer and a single CD player) it will suddenly stop playing and "No Changer" will display. After that there is no sound and the buttons do not respond. But eventually it will come back. But here's something else, my speakers ALL now sound like they are blown. Which is odd. My front passenger woofer ha been making a rattling sound for months but now that this intermittent radio thing started back up it seems to affect all the speakers. I can just replace the HU but does anyone think the speaker thing might be connected?


----------



## J. Etta (Feb 5, 2003)

*no radio reception and #42 fuse did not fix it*

my radio produces only white noise / static (fm and am) but the CD continues to play fine. first weird symptom was the fm tuner's inability to lock on to any station through seek/scan even tho stations sound perfectly fine if you tune to them manually. been this way for like 2 years and recently it stopped getting reception all together, producing only a hiss and some crackle. i tried the fuse 42 trick but the problem persists. all the station presets are still there. any ideas?


----------



## sd455 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks!!

just joined the forum, and this post just saved me replacing my radio. Pulled the fuse as directed and presto!!

Great !!


----------



## Elmer Sklue (Oct 3, 2011)

*Fuse 42 Success - 2002 VW Jetta Wagon*

Purchased used 2002 Jetta GLS wagon with 140K mileage August 2011. So far pretty good car. Ran battery dead overnight somehow. Found radio inoperative after jump starting car. After reading this thread pulled and replaced fuse 42. Radio works again. No safe mode encountered.


----------

